# TR Racing (Tweenierob's R32)



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I know its late from the weekend but my first opportunity to tell the news so to speak.

I was very proud man to help Rob on Sunday at Shakey, As its normally the other way round, But i suppose that's what a true team should do.

When Rob asked me to give a hand i was a bit nervous as i am normally in the drivers seat.

I do know in my own head with being on the drag strip with rob what to look out for and who to listen too and there is always only one:thumbsup:.

Well he did us proud again with his own car kicked everyone's ring at shakey.

I think he listened to me on the start line but i don't know if he did Joke 

To be Honest we do it for the love of the cars, And what ever time we do we Try and beat it next time out. We don't care its all about having the crack and enjoying the day and Sunday showed that.

Rob was more involved again in helping his customers instead of doing his own car i suppose Rob cares about customers cars than his own fair play.

Anyway a few vids from the day of Robs car as its about time he has a few Big up's on his own Animal. I also have some vids of Jeffs and Atco's cars which i will up load after.

1. YouTube - TR RACING (Tweenierob in his road going R32 GTR)

2.YouTube - TR Racing (Tweenierob's 9.7 road car run)

I hope you like

And a big well done Rob.:thumbsup:


Mick.


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

awsome job! welldone rob and team!


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

I was in the queue watching and remember a big cheer in the pairing lane when the 9.7 flashed up  
Well done Rob, quality stuff


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

Awsome runs & an equally Awsome car, well done guys...

Id like to see some good pic's of this blue monster please Rob/Mick/Anyone, weve been waiting a long time...


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Brilliant! 

I've also got a vid from Sunday featuring Rob's reverse gear burnout..  and some photos I'll post em tomorrow morning.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Awesome, Robs having fun, I want some of that too, so I'll be, hopefully, with you guys on the next meet. I've been told its highly addictive, lets see if its my kind of thing??


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

That sounds mental. Nice one.


----------



## scoobytypera (Jul 20, 2008)

had a great day Sunday

never seen so many skyline's in one place before......

great vid and an awesome 32


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Ferocious! Well done to Team TR Racing!


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

well done lads, looks and sounds sweet as a nut 

kev


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

pupsi said:


> Awesome, Robs having fun, I want some of that too, so I'll be, hopefully, with you guys on the next meet. I've been told its highly addictive, lets see if its my kind of thing??


It's very addictive pupsi, although the banter is just as much fun as the racing.

Rob, if you sort that creep (the brakes before anyone thinks otherwise ) there's a much better time in the car like you and Mick said. Congrats on the 1st in class on the day mate :thumbsup:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

random Photos from Sunday...










-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Well said Mick, big well done to Rob and TR Racing.

Tony


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

well done both!! How did Ludders do?


----------



## Julio2906 (Mar 18, 2009)

I was there sunday (in my GTT,the GTR is in the workshop) and the car was awsome,well done.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Cardiff R33 said:


> well done both!! How did Ludders do?


I think he ran 12's like Atco from memory, I'm sure someone will have the exact times.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Cardiff R33 said:


> well done both!! How did Ludders do?


I have a vid here of Atcos GTART Bomber. Got some more as well but need to work the camera out lol.








I did one of Jeffs Rips Drag R which i will find very soon somewhere in my new Camera.


Mick.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Jeff ran an 11.4 and I did an 11.3 - pathetic from both of us! 

However it was Jeff's first shakedown run of the year and the 'issue' we thought the new spark plugs would fix on the Garage Bomber after the Pod test day, didn't!

So neither time was truly indicative.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

m6beg said:


> I have a vid here of Atcos GTART Bomber. Got some more as well but need to work the camera out lol.
> Mick.


That looks like the first run Mick, when I forgot to actually launch the car! :bawling:

I just drove it off the line on minimal revs/part throttle!

Heaven knows what I was thinking! Probably absolutely nothing! You'd think I'd never done it before. Total numpty........ :nervous: Its a wonder you couldn't hear what I was calling myself in the car!

Nightmare of a day really, although I think I got the hang of launching a bit better later on.....

DaveG


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

mid 11 second run from Ludders car with all that RIPS RB30 engine and build isnt very great tbh.

I would have thought that it would be a 9 second car. and not a 11.5 second car.

Looks like T.R was going drifting and not dragging at the beginning though.:chuckle:

Thats a fast road car indeed.:clap:


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Well done Rob, also great to see Tim's old car back out again 

Did keith or Mark run as well?


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*tweenierob*

well done lads:thumbsup:,that car of robs sounds bloody sweet just seems to keep on pulling and pulling,watch out mick:


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Looks and sounds awesome Rob :bowdown1::bowdown1: Stupid question, but are you running that in 2 or 4 wheel drive?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Looks and sounds awesome Rob :bowdown1::bowdown1: Stupid question, but are you running that in 2 or 4 wheel drive?


Four wheel Drive dude. None of that tubed stuff here mate just good old plain Nissan Skyline's.


Mick.


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

Damn wish i had of know yous were going to shaky raceway would of took the trip down and i had the weekend of f...awesome mr tweenie :thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

Its a shame that Jeff and Dave did not get the best out of there cars.

They should have handed there keys to Mick and Keith lol


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

was a good day out!

rob had a busy day it seems! 

That reverse gear burnout was pretty funny i have to admit 

Jeffs car IS a 9 second car and so is Dave's, for a first outing in it this year fair play to him!

Rob what were you revving to? when you were going it just sounded like you were short shifting, either that or your ratios are majorly geared for acceleration? Its a hard life having all that power isnt it 

Never got the chance to say hi Mick, you always seemed to be busy! The way it seems to be when involved with TR Racing!


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Well done chaps... :smokin:


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Well done guys - awesome


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I have finally sorted my new camera out 

Couple more vids.

Another one of Atcos runs:smokin:.






Jeff in the Rips Drag R:smokin:.






I have some more, I will up load them soon.

Big well done to all that took part in a very very interesting Series.

The next round should be some Crack! :smokin::smokin:


Mick.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Another one of Jeff in the Rips Drag R.








Mick.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Irish GTR said:


> mid 11 second run from Ludders car with all that RIPS RB30 engine and build isnt very great tbh.
> 
> I would have thought that it would be a 9 second car. and not a 11.5 second car.


Incredible observations there mate, true genius. :thumbsup:

Its obvious Jeff was having problems, any muppet can see that, alot has happened since the car did a 9.7 on a terrible run in NZ and then shipped out to the UK, it was running great when it arrived so please don't imply or presume, just let Jeff get it sorted.

I'm sure once whatever it is, is sorted and Jeff gets some practice the 9s will come.

Rob


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Heres some footage of the drag R's 2nd run, first run was more drifting than anything :chuckle:






If Rob sticks the sequential box in and drag tyres a 9 sec is easily possible me thinks :thumbsup:


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Well.... What can i say....

Firstly a few thanks, Justin, Harry, Mick, John, Matt, Shamus, Chris, Charlene, Ozz and co. for coming up to help for the day. It was a great team effort and made the day a great laugh. Mark and Steve from MGT racing, mark for the piss taking and steve for doing his car justice and coming home with a Trophy. Ludders and his mate (make sure you tell me your name next time we catch up), without Jeffs assistance i would have struggled to run on sunday. 
Cliff J for his help also.
I had an awesome day!! had the day of ended after my 3rd run i would have gone home happy! On my 3rd run the car launched so hard off the line sideways i had loads of opposite lock on spinning all 4, i kept my foot in and banged through the gears with a big grin on my face. As i came back up the return road a few of the team were there to tell me the time i did, i wasnt interested in the time as i loved fighting with the car off the line..sad but true lol
4th run (iirc) the car took off nice and felt strong through the gears, 9.7 with a 1.7 60ft. This showed the cars potential but also showed something else which i will get onto in a minute 
Next run and the car bogged off the line, so i kicked the clutch and it got going (i think you can see it on the video) it felt like an eternity to get going again but looking at the vid you can hardly see it. 9.9 with a 1.8 60ft, likewise some nice potential there.

Now for the rest of it ha ha

There are a few things i need to sort out, my launches suck for starters... can i launch the car without creeping forwards... erm no  i need to work on that loads. 
Watching the videos back i can see what i am doing wrong but i definately need some more seat time, no two ways about it. I'm very happy with the results considering and its nice to see that the car has the minerals to do the business, basically i just have to work on the launches now. Hydrualic handbrake for starters.

The next bit was somewhat embarrassing but as most people know i love a piss take even if i am the object of laughter. I think 3 times i started the burnout in reverse gear... Yup i know... special or what!! 
I got a bit too flustered and lost track of what i was doing, it seemed like each time i reversed into the water box they would stop my lane from the previous cars fault. I would leave the car in reverse and when they started the lane up again i thought i was in 1st gear. 
No excuses from me, i'm no seasoned pro by a long shot but i'm lucky that the car can make up for some of my blunders.

I came home with a few things, a nice big trophy for 1st place on the day... an awesome days racing (good or bad, i loved it!) and a few things i need to work on to do the car justice.

It was also nice for 2 new customers to run personal bests on their first outings under our wing. Thanks to Steve and Abe for putting your trust in us and i hope the trophys you took home (and the tshirts/ pen torches lol) made it even more rewarding.

Roll on the next outing, dont expect any better launching techniques just yet though lol.

Did anyone notice i started wearing my fire proof mask? that was to hide the shame from the special burnouts ha ha.

Rob


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Tweenie's reverse gear burnout on video coming right up...
sorry has to be done

Jeff bogged in the first few feet which tripped the timing, that ate up at least a second, so by my reckoning the rest of the pass was plenty quick enough! The queues were way too long to get anything like enough practice in, but he's up and running and looking good which after last year's setbacks is no mean achievement!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Seems like you had fun guys, well done.

The TS Drag-R looks p*rn....you git Rob


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Hja-Ozz said:


> Heres some footage of the drag R's 2nd run, first run was more drifting than anything :chuckle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks again Ozz, you did the car justice and kept it off the wall when things got out of shape. Roll on the 9's... I will drive this time though lol.. (just dont look at the launch ha ha)....


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Hja-Ozz said:


> Heres some footage of the drag R's 2nd run, first run was more drifting than anything :chuckle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Defiantly Oz.

Like you say Sequential box and tyres and RH9 Again dude.

Well done mate and so glad to see the car out again.:thumbsup:

That place Harlow is becoming the GTR capital of the UK and Europe.

Keep up the good work.


Mick.


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

tweenierob said:


> Thanks again Ozz, you did the car justice and kept it off the wall when things got out of shape. Roll on the 9's... I will drive this time though lol.. (just dont look at the launch ha ha)....


Top man Rob :thumbsup: thanks for trusting me to drive the one and only Drag R

proper mental bit of kit alright :smokin:


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

blue34 said:


> Tweenie's reverse gear burnout on video coming right up...
> sorry has to be done
> 
> Jeff bogged in the first few feet which tripped the timing, that ate up at least a second, so by my reckoning the rest of the pass was plenty quick enough! The queues were way too long to get anything like enough practice in, but he's up and running and looking good which after last year's setbacks is no mean achievement!


All day long Malcolm get posting, another uk first!!! i'm sure reverse burnouts are the future mate.... one things for sure, i dont think the marshall would have been too happy to tell me for the 4th time pmsl.

One other thing is for sure, ludders car might not have performed very well on sunday.. but that wasnt jeff or rips fault imho.
That car will do 9's all day long.

Rob


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

m6beg said:


> Defiantly Oz.
> 
> Like you say Sequential box and tyres and RH9 Again dude.
> 
> ...


You know it dude :thumbsup:

Top man for the helping hand on the strip and lending me your jumper  :thumbsup:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Hja-Ozz said:


> You know it dude :thumbsup:
> 
> Top man for the helping hand on the strip and lending me your jumper  :thumbsup:


If you think the gold is fast wait until you drive the Yellow:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Different gravy mate.


Mick.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

tweenierob said:


> One other thing is for sure, ludders car might not have performed very well on sunday.. but that wasnt jeff or rips fault imho.
> That car will do 9's all day long.
> 
> Rob


Thank you and I'm glad Jeff was able to help you out with some plugs on Sunday.

Rob


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

m6beg said:


> If you think the gold is fast wait until you drive the Yellow:clap::clap::clap::clap:
> 
> Different gravy mate.
> 
> ...


Now your scaring me Mick :nervous: 

when its done you will have to take me out and show me how to drive it properly :thumbsup:

Oz


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Hja-Ozz said:


> Now your scaring me Mick :nervous:
> 
> when its done you will have to take me out and show me how to drive it properly :thumbsup:
> 
> Oz


Now then you will have to bring a brown paper bag with you and that is a fact!!

Mick.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

TRRacing 9.9s featuring a reverse gear burnout!






Damn youtube has squashed my widescreen footage oh well...


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

blue34 said:


> TRRacing 9.9s featuring a reverse gear burnout!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome vid.

Now that is a testament to the TR Racing team and a trade secret.

See you are all doing it wrong lads in a road car you must always do a burn out in reverse first.

Tell you what i will do a method statement for the Road going 9 second pass. I will include the methodology for all of you Then you know what to do next time lol

Please reply via PM's for the download:thumbsup:

Mick.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

pmsl, awesome stuff there mate, Now I see where Mick gets his burnout and RT skills from, the MASTER!!!!.

Seriously though, nice times, nice mph.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

m6beg said:


> Now then you will have to bring a brown paper bag with you and that is a fact!! Mick.


Why don't you just loan him the one that is taped to your chin?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Why don't you just loan him the one that is taped to your chin?


I have nothing to hide Rob as you well know.

And there is nothing wrong with saying well done to Twenierob for what he has done in his own car.

Fair play i say.

And i know its not your fault Jeffs car is not fast anymore. Just sad to see it like this for me.


Mick.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Enjoying this. Not a bad start to a thread...


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Quality video!!! Have you got any more Malcolm?

That must have been one of the first two runs where it was missfiring, thanks to Ludders i changed the plugs and it was clear for the rest of the day 

tuners specials moves: TR Racing = reverse burnouts ***** = Running on 4 cylinders lol

Great day and a friendly bunch as usual....

Rob


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

tweenierob said:


> Well.... What can i say....
> 
> Firstly a few thanks, Justin, Harry, Mick, John, Matt, Shamus, Chris, Charlene, Ozz and co. for coming up to help for the day. It was a great team effort and made the day a great laugh. Mark and Steve from MGT racing, mark for the piss taking and steve for doing his car justice and coming home with a Trophy. Ludders and his mate (make sure you tell me your name next time we catch up), without Jeffs assistance i would have struggled to run on sunday.
> Cliff J for his help also.
> ...



The heat and the redness must of tested the fabric fire protection qualities to the max???

Once again Awesome vids, shame i didnt know this was on last week as i sat around oop north with nothing to do :bawling::bawling: 

Cars looking sooo impressive.....have a few questions rob about the project im soon going to be under taking will pm your inbox 

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Rob, great to see a metal powered car being fixed with a Halfords Pro tool kit :chuckle: Glad to have been of assistance  

One thing Rob, you've been promoted to Pro class for that last round due to no passenger seat being in place, not sure if you realise that, which means you actually won the Pro class on the day and not the 9.3-10.99 class  
You can still drop back to the Street class by running with the passenger seat in at the other rounds if you wish though :smokin:


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Lol @ cliff.... When your at trackside mate, tools is tools ha ha thanks again mate.

No worries about the seat mate, someone mentioned it when i first queued up and i said something along the lines of i'm just testing today. 
Back seats are going in this week also, that way i can drive up again with passengers.
My missus has missed all of my recent races as ive drove up and i cant take her and my daughter in the car. 
Their gonna join me next round 

Rob


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Rob, no other vids of you, I blinked...

Here's a couple of others

Pursuit car







And Top Secret DragR drifting on coolant


----------



## Marlon88 (Sep 20, 2008)

Well done guys!!! Really looked that you had great fun and did awesome times!!! I`m sure that once Ludders gets more seat time with his RIPS setup he will back Rob`s time he did in NZ.

That vid of the Top Secret DragR looked very scary 

Good luck to all you guys and take care :thumbsup:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i SO wish i was there for this event,its only 30minutes from my house aswell


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

That gold 33 had an exciting run, what happened there? burst pipe?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Awesome to see the Top Secret car being used - I can still remember seeing vid of that car YEARS ago... awesome piece of history.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Well done Rob was great to see you out at the weekend in your own car, rather than pit crew for someone else. What was the 60 ft for the 9.7 run? looking at the video it seems to bog a little bit. Looks like there is a lot more to come out of this car once you get some more runs in mate :bowdown1:

Oh and using the T62 on track, Rob that's just wrong :chairshot


Smokey :chuckle:


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

It was great to have a play myself mate, as everyone could see i'm a bit rusty but i cant complain about the results considering. 60ft on the 9.7 run was 1.72, i'd like to think there is a low 9 in the car if i get my act together.
Ive had a good few months really, 200mph with a 30-40mph headwind over 1.25 miles.... 9.7 quarter with a really crap launch and 3 track days. 
Roll on 2009 and having more fun in the car basically, i'm not looking to break any records or move any goalposts, just purely having fun in my car!

I'm really looking forward to getting the car back on track again. If i can get a track day in before the 10th then game on.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Good stuff mate.

Glad you finally getting to use the car boy. Yea once you have practiced those launchs the car will be incredable.

Wish i could enjoy mine again but thats a long way away  

I would come out for a drag run with you and smokey :l) lol


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Why don't you just loan him the one that is taped to your chin?


It would be nice if you could come over to the UK on a plane and actually show what one of these huge money big power RB30s of yours is "supposed" to be capable of.

Id love to see you put one of your RB30 GTR,s with you in it,that you built for the Uk up against a big power UK built GTR at the Pod or TOTB or Shakespear County Raceway.

Theres an idea for you.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Have you not seen the cars run decent runs in NZ? its all very well posting up challenges when you know it is not feasible at the moment and then being chuffed when he cant come through with it.

A drag strip is a drag strip at the end of the day. It seems that you wont be happy until you are sat in the passenger seat during the run! 

Id love to even have the chance of owning or driving one of these cars, all the drivers did really well and being one of the first events of the year can only get better!

I for one cant wait to see them all progress and hell im going to get mine all going and get it going up the black stuff!!

tell you what, bring yours out next time and then we call all see who is more man than mouse 

Congrats again to everyone who raced! Fair play to you all!

:bowdown1:


p.s. Mick never got round to introducing myself, i imagine ill catch you at the next round! Will give you a race down the strip!   (you in the supra obviously on space saver tires! haha)


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

G40tee said:


> Have you not seen the cars run decent runs in NZ? its all very well posting up challenges when you know it is not feasible at the moment and then being chuffed when he cant come through with it.
> 
> A drag strip is a drag strip at the end of the day. It seems that you wont be happy until you are sat in the passenger seat during the run!
> 
> ...



You never know,I might just happen to turn up at TOTB later on this year with my car.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

would be good to see it! dont think ive seen anything on it!  

we will see what you can pull out of the bag :thumbsup: :clap:


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

G40tee said:


> Id love to even have the chance of owning or driving one of these cars, all the drivers did really well and being one of the first events of the year can only get better!
> 
> Congrats again to everyone who raced! Fair play to you all!
> 
> :bowdown1:


+1 for that one


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

G40tee said:


> would be good to see it! dont think ive seen anything on it!
> 
> we will see what you can pull out of the bag :thumbsup: :clap:


You will know all about it in time,put it that way.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Irish GTR said:


> You will know all about it in time,put it that way.


There will always be a place for a fellow Irish man that's for sure.:thumbsup:

Mick.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Irish GTR said:


> It would be nice if you could come over to the UK on a plane and actually show what one of these huge money big power RB30s of yours is "supposed" to be capable of.
> 
> Id love to see you put one of your RB30 GTR,s with you in it,that you built for the Uk up against a big power UK built GTR at the Pod or TOTB or Shakespear County Raceway.
> 
> Theres an idea for you.



Thats cool, and fair play, I was giving Mick a wind up and you've taken offence.

You know what the drag-r did here on a terrible run (9.7 @ 137 coasting the last 100 meters), and even based on Jeffs best result in the UK to date on equally terrible runs, his ET and MPH to WEIGHT ratio is still right up there with the best UK street GTRs who have had pretty good runs. 

Rubbish you say?

If you take Jeffs best time 10.4 with race weight of 1760kg (he weighs 20kg more than me) it works out to be an average of 630whp (we have weight slip proof at 1740kg with me in it and I'm sure Jeff would be happy to weigh his car again)

If you take Tweenie's car, best time of 9.7 and give it a weight of say 1500kg?? (no interior on the day, much lighter car, lighter driver etc) it works out to be an average of 670whp

Sounds surprising low doesn't it? Just shows how poor both cars have been off the line and that they are not optimised during the run, so lets check mph.....

Jeffs best of 144mph in 1760kg needs an average of 900whp 

Tweenies best of 149mph in 1500kg needs an average of 840whp

So, Jeff has actually done quite well with what can only be classed as very poor runs to date.

If Tweenies, 1500kg, 9.7 and 149mph are not right or anything I've said sounds wrong please let me know and I'll go through it again with the new figures.

Rob


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Thats cool, and fair play, I was giving Mick a wind up and you've taken offence.
> 
> You know what the drag-r did here on a terrible run (9.7 @ 137 coasting the last 100 meters), and even based on Jeffs best result in the UK to date on equally terrible runs, his ET and MPH to WEIGHT ratio is still right up there with the best UK street GTRs who have had pretty good runs.
> 
> ...




lol :clap::clap::clap:

I need to post some more vids up:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Mick.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Haha.....get them vids up mick :thumbsup:

Rude of you not to share them with everyone 



H


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

m6beg said:


> lol :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> I need to post some more vids up:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Mick.


Cool, but whats that got to do with what I was talking about?

Are the figures not right there Mick?

Be carefull now, I'm very carefull with what I post. :thumbsup:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Cool, but whats that got to do with what I was talking about?
> 
> Are the figures not right there Mick?
> 
> Be carefull now, I'm very carefull with what I post. :thumbsup:


My videos are correct.

But i will never show them.

I know Jeffs car is running very very poor at the min. Nothing like the car I saw in your NZ Drag vid. Its like chalk and cheese not Apples for Apples lol

Mick.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

m6beg said:


> I know Jeffs car is running very very poor at the min. Nothing like the car I saw in your NZ Drag vid. Its like chalk and cheese not Apples for Apples lol
> 
> Mick.


I know, and its EXTREEMLY frustrating with me being here and unable to phisicly help I assure you, I know full well what the car is capable of and should be doing.

The motor is fine, there's just a couple of electrical gremlins crept in which were not there when the car was here or when it arrived in the UK so we are working through it with Jeff now, I'm sure it won't be long till its sorted.

Rob


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I am not really sure what all this crap is about? I was the only one driving my car at the weekend so I am the only one who knows how much power I was running and the reasons why I was driving slowly.

Has everyone forgotten that my car was out for the first time since I had my accident? 

With all new oil lines fitted and all sorts of work carried out on things like fitting brand new drag suspension I decided it would be a good idea to drive the car and not race it.

It was a set up day to work out all the gremlins, problems and set ups.

My first run was 17 seconds....**** me there must be something really wrong with it to run that slow eh?! What are you all stupid?? Can't you tell the difference between a car when it is launching at full whack and one that is testing its set up?

You see - by being carefull run by run we discovered certain things and put them right. Yes I could have easily run a ten with no Nos but why should I run the risk of overlooking a problem and blowing up my car just to satisfy the fools. Didn't the Top Secret car satisfy your need for steam??

I will run my car at full power when I am satisfied it is ready to do so and not before, so sod off all you whinging gits.

Jeff XXX (love you all really)


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Nonsense, just an excuse because it didnt run a 9 on its first pass after major accident after not being on the road for a long time with a guy who isn't highly experienced at drag racing.. and the new suspension comes pre configured for drag racing so god forbid it must be the R.I.P.s RB30 thats holding up the times. I guess everyone else's car ran their curretn pb's off the trailer?


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Dynamix said:


> Nonsense, just an excuse because it didnt run a 9 on its first pass after major accident after not being on the road for a long time with a guy who isn't highly experienced at drag racing.. and the new suspension comes pre configured for drag racing so god forbid it must be the R.I.P.s RB30 thats holding up the times. I guess everyone else's car ran their curretn pb's off the trailer?


Yes it will most definatly be the rips rb30 thats holding it up. There cant be any way the builder and driver of the worlds fastest rb30 could make one go fast in a gtr. 
Good on you for taking your time getting used to the car again ludders. Anyone who has seen the 9 second pass video will know theres a monster rb under that bonnet.
Give it a season to get it dialed in then the half track burnouts and 9 second passes will become normal. Its just take a little time and practise.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

surely its a clear example that the nz down hill run adds 0.7 seconds to your 1/4 time!


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Good on you jeff for your comment.

It seems to have been forgotten by some that most drivers do motorsport for THEIR enjoyment .They are not there solely for the benefit of a few spectators or keyboard junkies. 

If a car goes pop or crashes they get a quick bit of excitement for free - it cost the drivers an awful lot more.

Banter between the eperienced guys is fine as its in good spirits (usually anyway) 

But negative posts about people running slow times is just stupid.- and usually from wanabes who couldnt do a 10 driving a saturn rocket.

PS well done rob.


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

Just a quick question to either tweenierob, rob, mick or whoever just reading through the posts on this subject obviously i know Tweenies is alot lighter and very impressive, if you were to add 350kgs to tweenies car what would the times be? would you be looking at roughly the same times as ludders? (obviously with no problems) based on both cars being of near equal weight? Obviously there are alot of different factors to be taken in i know this. But On that particular day would times differ?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Ludders said:


> You see - by being carefull run by run we discovered certain things and put them right. Yes I could have easily run a ten with no Nos but why should I run the risk of overlooking a problem and blowing up my car just to satisfy the fools. Didn't the Top Secret car satisfy your need for steam??


Judging purely by what I saw and heard myself Jeff, (just being honest so don't take it personally) both your car and Dave's (Atco) were both missfiring heavily on every run you did so perhaps you didn't actually put the faults right on the day?

Sounded like both cars were only running on 3 or 4 cylinders so you'll certainly have been down on power.

I'm sure those times will come on the next outing - good luck!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

matt j said:


> Judging purely by what I saw and heard myself Jeff, (just being honest so don't take it personally) both your car and Dave's (Atco) were both missfiring heavily on every run you did so perhaps you didn't actually put the faults right on the day?
> 
> Sounded like both cars were only running on 3 or 4 cylinders so you'll certainly have been down on power.
> 
> I'm sure those times will come on the next outing - good luck!


Thanks Matt but do me a favour and go and take off three of your HT leads then drive your car and tell me again if you think mine was running on three :chuckle::chuckle:

I do agree it was not running perfectly and a very good reason not to use power on a run. We now know what was causing the problem and it is currently being fixed. 

Hopefully all will be well and the car will be ready for the HKS Series at the PTM Show at Santa Pod where I will do my best to improve on my 17 second run.

Jeff.

.


----------



## Driftin33 (Apr 21, 2009)

can any 1 awaser my 1 on a gtr r33 bonnet and a r33 gtst


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Ludders said:


> Thanks Matt but do me a favour and go and take off three of your HT leads then drive your car and tell me again if you think mine was running on three :chuckle::chuckle:


Drive my car? That's a great idea, if only I'd thought of that... :chuckle:
HT leads have to be on for you to be able to take them off


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Some funny crap on this thread......

Some hot air being blown and not from the turbos or screamer pipes 

It must be hard when things dont perform as you expect them to, especially when others are out there making it look easy... i certainly know that feeling!!

Rob


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Driftin33 said:


> can any 1 awaser my 1 on a gtr r33 bonnet and a r33 gtst


No.

Mick.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

matt j said:


> Drive my car? That's a great idea, if only I'd thought of that... :chuckle:
> HT leads have to be on for you to be able to take them off


Sorry Matt I had forgoten that. I suppose at this time a car with three firing would feel good to you :chuckle::chuckle:


.


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Ludders said:


> My first run was 17 seconds....


Is this the same 34 that was going to kick the yellows arse :nervous:

only joking I think it will be a quick car once its running right :thumbsup:

Ozz


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Ludders said:


> Sorry Matt I had forgoten that. I suppose at this time a car with three firing would feel good to you :chuckle::chuckle:


All good banter Jeff, at least I can say that when I do finally get to do a run it will deffo be a PB as it'll be the 1st ever


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

Matt, What the script with your car & when you getting it back/out/sorted etc...?? 

Engine sold, so you must have a new plan....lol.... I hope to see it soon anyway....


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

T04Z GTR said:


> Matt, What the script with your car & when you getting it back/out/sorted etc...??
> 
> Engine sold, so you must have a new plan....lol.... I hope to see it soon anyway....


Top Secret engine has now been sold and Rob (tweenie) is building me a new one.

I'll post a project thread when the build starts properly so as not to go off topic here...


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

matt j said:


> All good banter Jeff, at least I can say that when I do finally get to do a run it will deffo be a PB as it'll be the 1st ever


Good luck with it Matt. Just aim for a 17 and go from there LOL


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Hja-Ozz said:


> Is this the same 34 that was going to kick the yellows arse :nervous:
> 
> only joking I think it will be a quick car once its running right :thumbsup:
> 
> Ozz


If you are talking about the yellow one that I beat at Ten of the Best last year then yes ( ducks to avoid a flying shillelagh :nervous: )

Only kidding guys. I am looking forward to seeing the yellow peril :bowdown1: back out on the strip. One of my all time favourite cars. How long will it be before it is ready?

Jeff


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Ludders said:


> If you are talking about the yellow one that I beat at Ten of the Best last year then yes ( ducks to avoid a flying shillelagh :nervous: )
> 
> Only kidding guys. I am looking forward to seeing the yellow peril :bowdown1: back out on the strip. One of my all time favourite cars. How long will it be before it is ready?
> 
> Jeff


Not sure mate still waiting on some parts to arrive.

I'll start a build thread soon as we have everything :thumbsup:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Geordieboy said:


> Just a quick question to either tweenierob, rob, mick or whoever just reading through the posts on this subject obviously i know Tweenies is alot lighter and very impressive, if you were to add 350kgs to tweenies car what would the times be? would you be looking at roughly the same times as ludders? (obviously with no problems) based on both cars being of near equal weight? Obviously there are alot of different factors to be taken in i know this. But On that particular day would times differ?


I was hoping someone else would have answered this by now cause it is a good question and it will help to put this all into perpsective.

Its common knowledge mph is the best way to guage power based on weight at the drag strip, its proven to be very accurate over many years of data collection all over the world.

I'm not sure about adding 350kg to Tweenies, but adding 250kg would be a pretty fair amount and based on the 149mph he's done at 1500kg (still havn't had anyone comment otherwise, maybe its lighter than 1500kg with him in it?) it becomes 141mph at 1750kg so Jeffs done VERY well to run 144mph on a less than ideal run in his 1760kg, you might even have to accept that on that 144mph run Jeff was actually making a little more average power than Tweenie was on his 9.7?.

If you stop and think about whats actually going on rather than just looking at a time slip and going holy shyte that car is making much more power than that one cause its faster on the 1/4 mile, alot of this silly banter would be avoided.

Once again, if anything doesn't seem right or if you think what I have said is not true, speak up, otherwise we can all presume you agree with whats been said and you'll stop talking smack about Jeffs car, OK?

Rob


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Not sure on the weight of an R32 GTR but if by taking the seats and the carpet out makes that much difference im gona do that to my 34.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

M19 GTR said:


> Not sure on the weight of an R32 GTR but if by taking the seats and the carpet out makes that much difference im gona do that to my 34.


You might be getting the wrong idea, we arn't saying that if you take the seats out of a 34 it will weigh 250kg less or it will be the same as a R32 with its seats stripped out, all we are saying is Jeffs car, with him in it, with all the extras the car has weighs 1760kg and we presume that Tweenies car with his interior out and with him in it would be 1500kg.

Taking the seats out of your 34 won't make alot of difference to a 1/4 mile time, maybe a 10th.


Rob


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Was just wondering the weight of a standard 32GTR compaired to a 34GTR.

Also looking at Robs 32 on the weekend only thing missing was the seats, sound deadning was still on the floor pan.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> You might be getting the wrong idea, we arn't saying that if you take the seats out of a 34 it will weigh 250kg less or it will be the same as a R32 with its seats stripped out, all we are saying is Jeffs car, with him in it, with all the extras the car has weighs 1760kg and we presume that Tweenies car with his interior out and with him in it would be 1500kg.
> 
> Taking the seats out of your 34 won't make alot of difference to a 1/4 mile time, maybe a 10th.
> 
> ...



Don't try and make excuses please :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Tweenierobs car is the daddy


Mick.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

m6beg said:


> Don't try and make excuses please :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Tweenierobs car is the daddy
> 
> ...


Lol, I'm sure your reading different things to everyone else most of the time mate, either that or you need to keep away from the keyboard when you been drinking!! hahah

No excuses being made by anyone here dude, just simple facts which I thought you might have got the jist of by now, but nevermind :sadwavey:


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

Nissan GTR r32 kerb weight = 1430kgs
Nissan GTR r34 Kerb weight = 1540kgs


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

m6beg said:


> Don't try and make excuses please :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Tweenierobs car is the daddy
> 
> ...


No for manually shifted gtr this car is the daddy
YouTube - Glenn Suckling - R32 GTR - [email protected]


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

rb30r34 said:


> No for manually shifted gtr this car is the daddy
> YouTube - Glenn Suckling - R32 GTR - [email protected]



Thats Brutal :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Geordieboy said:


> Thats Brutal :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


Yea it launchs so hard. He is down to 8.02 at 176mph now.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Lol, I'm sure your reading different things to everyone else most of the time mate, either that or you need to keep away from the keyboard when you been drinking!! hahah
> 
> No excuses being made by anyone here dude, just simple facts which I thought you might have got the jist of by now, but nevermind :sadwavey:


lol 

Anyone for fishing :smokin::smokin::smokin:

Mick


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

rb30r34 said:


> Yea it launchs so hard. He is down to 8.02 at 176mph now.



Manually shifted? Whats the internals of the box?


----------



## SafT (May 20, 2004)

hollinger sequential


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

SafT said:


> hollinger sequential


Yep what he said. With a custom shifter tho


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Geordieboy said:


> Nissan GTR r32 kerb weight = 1430kgs
> Nissan GTR r34 Kerb weight = 1540kgs


Are these official weights or are these the tested weights?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I have the weight slip of Ludders car with me in it at 1740kg (I was 105kg at that time) and untill Tweenie weighs his car with him in it I spose we won't know for sure but 200-250kg lighter would be my guess.

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

rb30r34 said:


> No for manually shifted gtr this car is the daddy
> YouTube - Glenn Suckling - R32 GTR - [email protected]


Yeah, quicker than Mick now too isn't it? Not bad for no NOS and gears changed by hand :clap::clap:

Rob


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

M19 GTR said:


> Are these official weights or are these the tested weights?


Wikipedia for kerb weight of r32

Classic Car review for r34

Reliabilty of these weights? Open to opinion i suppose


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Yeah, quicker than Mick now too isn't it? Not bad for no NOS and gears changed by hand :clap::clap:
> 
> Rob


Yea more mph and leaves on the green light not 5 seconds after it comes on. :clap:


----------

